# What kind of rabbit food do you buy and how much does it cost?



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I just got a 50lb bag of Kent Brand 17% rabbit food and it was $17.99! I am new to rabbits but that seems steep to me.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That seems to be about what rabbit pellets cost here.

I'm not all that impressed with the ingredients in the rabbit pellets. My rabbits get alfalfa pellets ($10.50 for 50 pounds), a trace mineral salt block, a small amount of a grain pellet which is wheat, soy, and vitamin mineral ($11.50 / 50 pounds), then every other day a small amount of a feed called "fat pellet", which is a couple different types of grass with added oil, no vitamins or grain in it ($10.95/ 50 pounds).

Then, they get some garden scraps and fruit in small amounts. 

The rabbits haven't had an EKG, but they have good energy, bright eyes, and really excellent coats. So, unless they stop looking so fit, I'm going to call it good and assume they are healthy, which would mean the diet is OK.


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

I raise Champagne D'Argents. I feed Purina Pro. It is an 18% feed. I used to feed Purina Family a 16% feed. The Pro costs $17.49 for 50 lbs. I have very good growth and very healthy rabbits. I feed no supplements and once in a very great while a little hay. I see no need to supplement anything.
I get good healthy litters and rarely lose any kits. I do find that a molt takes a little longer to clear, I believe that cames from the higher protien level.
I raise my rabbits mainly for show and do pretty well. I do butcher some and find little excess fat and have no trounle breeding. 

A note on the Kent feed. I did try their show formula about 8 months ago. It was the only rabbit feed that I ever have had trouble with mice getting into it. The pellets were smaller then the Purina so it would be easier for the kits maybe. If I had to change feeds for whatever reason, I would try it again.


Tom


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I buy what the Campbels carries, don't recall the name, but it's not a "name" brand. Pay around $16-$17 for 50lbs and it's 18%.

When I can, I suplement with a lot of greens, pulled from the farm. Almost never give the rabbits kitchen scraps, they get dumped on the compost pile for the chickens and barn cats to argue over - a few of the cats like veggies, and I saw one eating a banana peal the other day. 

My rabbits have free choice pellets and hay year round. Next week I'll be getting home in the dark so the fresh greens will stop so I expect the pellet consumption to increase. I also toss them a small handful of BOSS during the colder months.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

We feed a non brand too that is 18% from our local animal store, UPCO. I cant think of the name but it comes in a yellow bag and 50 lbs seems to run between 12.50 to 13.50(The only thing that I can think of is that it is locally brought in from somewhere close as to why it doesnt cost as much.) I also think there isnt a huge market for rabbit feed here in town which is why the price is low for now. We give hay all the time which keeps them entertained and the little one busy. We havent been giving much greens anymore since it is getting cold and plants are going dormant.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I feed mine the ADM Alliance 16% Rabbit pellets & for 50 pounds it's now $14.25 a bag. It's went up about a dollar, slowly over this year.


----------



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

Nutrina. It just went up to 12.95. No tax.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I buy rabbit ration from the co-op or naturewise from nutrena if I can get it. Both brands are in a 50lb bag. 

For the longest time co-op was about $16 a bag and naturewise was $17. Then nature wise went up to $18...then co-op went up to $17.75...then $18.50...and just last week it went up to $20.50!!!!! That was a bit of a shock. $2 jump in a week. I am not sure what naturewise is now. The nearest store I can get it at is 2 hours away. Going to check next time I got that way.


----------



## boundarybunnyco (Sep 7, 2011)

I started out with Country Pride/Country Acres not sure, it's in a yellow bag and it was arount 14-15 dollars, i think it was 50 lbs. But one bag I got was full of mold clear through. I don't want to chance their product again. I also don't shop at that store any more as they refused to give me a refund. I switched to the pellets made in stevensville montana. they are 18% protein and come in a brown bag, they are very nice quality. They are 22 dollars for 50 lbs. plus tax. Made by Pfau Feeds.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

I get my feed at TSC, Manna Pro 16%, 14.99 a 50lb bag. I used to use the Manna Gro, 18%, but was seeing problems with enteritis and dropped to the 16% and have hardly had a problem at all. Another breeder friend of mine experienced the same thing. I have smaller breeds, Florida Whites, Silvers, Standard Chinchillas and Mini Rex. I have used all of the Purina formulas in the past with poor results. I realize that they supposedly have changed their formula but I am unwilling to risk it. Its a pain as now TSC is always sold out of the Manna Pro but has pallets and pallets of the Purina sitting there, but no rabbit people want it. I've buddied up with all the feed orderers at my local Tractor Supplies, and they tell me their stuck with the darn Purina. Maybe they didn't change the formula enough.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

At stores around here, price is about that but I get mine for $9 for 50 pound bag of 16%. I get mine from someone that buys in bulk and passes the savings on. I am so thankful to have found someone who does that.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I used to use Heinhold. Best feed I have ever used. I bought it in bulk from the mill at around 7$ a 40lb.
Had a customer service issue after getting 2 tons of bad feed. 
Then I switched to ADM Alliance, which is called PenPals. I hate it. Compared to Heinhold, it's a horrible feed.
Its maybe 13.00 a 50 right now, up from 11 something this time last year. I am on a quest for another feed, but they all cost so dang much. Not a whole lot available around here.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, I'm going to stop complaining about the price of rabbit feed. MFA 16% Rabbit Pellets are $9 for 50 pounds.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

wow, lucky you. The price of feed is killing me! I use 25# a day.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Lone Star Commercial 16% it is 11.75 for 50lbs.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I'm trying to cut down on the feed I use buy supplementing more. I buy a local mill feed and the cost of it has been on the rise lately. I pay $11.70 for a 50# bag, the only way to get a discount is to buy it by the ton, and I can't afford that.


----------



## Horsemagnet (11 mo ago)

oregon woodsmok said:


> That seems to be about what rabbit pellets cost here.
> 
> I'm not all that impressed with the ingredients in the rabbit pellets. My rabbits get alfalfa pellets ($10.50 for 50 pounds), a trace mineral salt block, a small amount of a grain pellet which is wheat, soy, and vitamin mineral ($11.50 / 50 pounds), then every other day a small amount of a feed called "fat pellet", which is a couple different types of grass with added oil, no vitamins or grain in it ($10.95/ 50 pounds).
> 
> ...


 Hey 8s there anyway you can give me pictures of the bags you feed I have lost 3 rabbits and I think it was the feed I switched to


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Horsemagnet said:


> Hey 8s there anyway you can give me pictures of the bags you feed I have lost 3 rabbits and I think it was the feed I switched to


Greetings, new member @Horsemagnet. 

This is an 11 year old thread, but we can sure try to help you.

That said, what are you feeding your buns? What is the composition of the bag feed you're using?

Are your rabbits in cages, or warrens? Indoor or outside rabbitry? What sort of hay and mineral do you feed? What sort of waterers?

How old are your rabbits?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am currently feeding around fifty rabbits every day, they pick up after my horses. And I feed my horses alfalfa. When ever I want a rabbit for a stew, a take a .22 rifle and go pop one. They are fat as ticks on a hound dogs ear.


----------

